# Puppy peeing while asleep



## rockycooper (May 31, 2010)

Hello all we've got a few issues with our new puppy, we have been toilet tranning him to the best of our ability since we very first got him, lots of praise when he goes outside and a sturn telling off when its inside, the trainning seemed to be working really well, hes very good in all other areas ie walks, other dogs and children. Everyone loves him and he's are perfect dog untill it comes to weeing, the other day i took him outside just before we were going to bed on our balcony for a wee i had a smoke given him plenty of time to do his business, i was using the phrase i always use 'hurry up boy' he didn't go so we came in, he sleeps next to our bed in his bed on the floor as i was coaxing him in his bed for the night he pee'ed in his bed, remember this is about three mins since coming in, the other day he was asleep on a blanket on the floor and had pee'ed while he was still asleep which woke him up but he was still going a wee as he was walking around looking confused, he's just been asleep on the sofa after a long day at the park and has wet the sofa, not sure if he was asleep or not but if he was awake when he did it it was only acouple of seconds nothing more, he went out on the balcony straight away but he'd already been. He used to poo in the flat but has completly stopped that now and will hold it for hours and hours and go as soon as you take him outside, we always mop up his mess with bleach to try and kill of the smells and go way over the top with prasie when he does go outside. The balcony door is nearly always open which doesn't make any difference, he's a border terrier, 18 weeks and he's perfect in every other way except this, any help would be appreiated,

many thanks, David


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I would have him checked for a UTI. But, remember, puppies don't have complete PHYSICAL control of their bladders until about 6 months old. So, basically, they're like toddlers. Sometimes they wait too long, then just have to go NOW! 
If he goes inside, don't do the "stern telling off" thing. If he's 18 weeks (just a baby, still) and still being potty trained, then it's your responsibility to get him outside to pee. That's part of training. When he's completely trained, then you can rely on him to go out on his own, but for now, you are the one who should get him out. 
There's no such thing as taking him out too often. Even if he doesn't have to go at the time, you are still teaching him, by taking him to the right spot, and saying whatever words you use.
And, sometimes, puppies get distracted when we take them out, and wander, and sniff, and look at things, and then we take them in, and they still haven't gone yet. Really, you should stay out til he does it, because right before bed, you know he should have to go. And, try giving a treat that you KNOW he LOVES!


----------

